# Is this really honey?



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

INGREDIENTS: Pure Honey & Maltodextrin


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

Joseph Clemens said:


> INGREDIENTS: Pure Honey & Maltodextrin


Hehehehehe
And malodextrin is corn syrup


----------

